# Having problems adjusting..



## panda11 (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm not exactly sure what to talk about in this post. To tell you the truth I'm a little confused in the general sense lately. Like most people I thought I had a happy marriage and that my husband loved me. Nothing was perfect and I was okay with that and I thought he was too. What I thought was normal stresses of everyday life piling up and getting the best of us was more then I thought. When our peak fight happened and I suggested that we work through our problems it was like that was fuel to his fire... but when I finally gave up and said lets separate it was like i became his best friend. I guess that's the best way to describe how I feel.. I feel like I_'_ve been friend zoned by my husband. Its a strange feeling for me that I don't quite understand yet. I keep telling myself to get out there and meet people and at least make friends outside of those I knew with my husband but I cant seem to do it. Its hard for me to see him in any other light then that he was supposed to be my forever person.. even though it seems like hes adjusted fine to my new friend zone position. I just don't know how to feel or what to do lately.. I guess i'm looking for some guidance and someone to tell me that i'm not the only one this has happened to and that one day ill wake up and everything will be okay. Am i the crazy one?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Figure out what you want. Then plan out what it’d gonna take to get there.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

not easy to put your life together on a forum and run the risk of others judging you ,
your husband has not been a true husband for a long time if ever 
i think you need to get away from him and think of yourself first before you think of friends and making a new life , you have been living in a kind of unreal world 
looking for what was wrong with yourself when in fact the wrong was not in you , 
you husband seems to like to play you and likes to see your reaction, 
there is more to this but in truth you know it is time for you to go make your own life


----------

